# male vs. female



## princesslinda84 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm trying to decide which sex I should go for and was wondering if there are any obvious personality, etc characteristics between them? Also, why is it that females are more expensive?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My boys tend to be more sweet and "Momma's boys". Girls seem a bit more independent. That said, it really varies based on each individual dog. I strongly recommend boys and prefer them myself. 

Females cost more because there is a higher demand for them.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I'm trying to decide which sex I should go for and was wondering if there are any obvious personality, etc characteristics between them? Also, why is it that females are more expensive?[/B]


It is simply a supply and demand thing.

The females are in greater demand by those who want to breed... it only takes a single male plus however many females you want to set up a breeding operation.

Also, even for a pet, a lot of people feel they want a female... females do not raise their leg and mark like males sometimes do. (which can be pretty much prevented by neutering at the right time in the 5 to 6 month range of age).


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549011
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually females can and do mark.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I prefer the males also. 
It's all just a preference, but my next one will for sure be male.. :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a little girl and she is such a joy. My Fiance and I are discussing getting a second Malt and want another female, partly because our lil Maggie is amazing. She was easy to potty train and is very well behaved.

I think that male or female, a lot of it depends on the individual personality of the dog. Also, I think that females are higher in demand and harder to come by as others have explained. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

This was my question before but while shopping at the store for my male pups.... 
I realized that it's more fun to pick up stuff for girl than boys esp. when you like pink stuff.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't know much because I am a new maltese mommy myself, but I get what JMM is saying because my little boy always wants to be in my lap or right beside me, a real mommy's boy, while my little girl could care less where I am most of the time. Even when I try to pick her up to hold her unless she is tired she wants to be down on the floor running in circles.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie is a perfect combination of affectionate and aloof. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

My female pup loves to be on my lap or next to me at all times. It seems like she needs to get attention 24/7. If i were to get another pup, id get another female.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo is more affectionate, always near or on me and asking for attention.

mini is more playful and independent, but does love some cuddle time.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> massimo is more affectionate, always near or on me and asking for attention.
> 
> mini is more playful and independent, but does love some cuddle time.
> 
> [/B]


Ditto for Stewie and Shiva, she has that independent streak. I love having the two different personalities.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree...the boys are definitely Mama's boys. Benny is attached to me, super mussy and affectionate. Whereas Emma is Miss Independent. She is affectionate, but not in the same way Benny is. For instance when we sleep Benny lays all over me, where Emma will be with you but at your feet. I love having one of each. They balance each other out. But out of the 2, Emma is certainly more independent and her affectionate moments only last a mintue or so and then she is off doing her own thing.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

With my two I've found Kallie to be more bossy and not quite as affectionate yet she is the one who wants to be on my lap all evening when I'm at the computer and who sleeps cuddled up with me. Yet Catcher has such devotion to me. Their interaction with me is very different from one another. I feel that if I brought another female Maltese in to our home, Kallie wouldn't care but if I brought another male it would break Catcher's heart.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I prefer the males also.
> It's all just a preference.[/B]



I agree!!!

I have both and prefer boys. Love my girl, wouldn't trade her for anything...but my boys are amazing.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

it really is personal preference. I wanted a female pup b/c I am such a girly girl and I wanted a little princess so I can pamper, carry around, and just spoil and play dress up..haha..I guess I sound kind of childish but it is the truth! :wub: My little Mia is soo attached to me, sometimes even I cant stand it! (ok, jk/, actually I love it) lol...she is super affectionate, and always wants to me by my side..she is not independent or anything like that...I never had a boy pup so I cant compare accurately..but I think you should go w/ the pup of your dreams, gender is secondary!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

you know in the beginning I did want a girl, but I think cause I have been around boys all my life that it's just a norm for me :biggrin: I have 3 sons and my husband and Nemo, I'm not having anymore babies im too old 37  so I put my hopes of having a daughter into having loads of 
granddaughters, which I know I will.
Thats the only reason I can think of for wanting another male and the fact that Nemo just loves me to death.. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We have two girls. One is always by my side or licking me until
I have to put her down (she makes me crazy .. lol). The other
is happy to be up or down, although she prefers up most of the
time.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I say get one of each.  

I have a boy who is so sweet and precious, a real mommy's boy :wub: and an adorable fun girly girl who loves to get dressed up and tell everyone what to do!!! :w00t: 

What a great combination!! Never a dull moment, that's for sure.

You will enjoy either one, I'm sure!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I have only had boys. One who passed away at 17 and now Bentley. My first boy loved to snuggle, be held, sit on your lap, etc. He always had to be in the same room with me, etc. But I would say he was dependent. Bentley on the other hand is totally dependent. He has to be constantly entertained, played with, talked to, going places, etc. He refuses to just do his own thing. But, he doesnt like to be held, snuggled, etc. So, they were both dependent and independent in different ways. And as much as I love my Bentley bear...he sometimes drives me nuts with his neediness. But he is one big mommas boy and if anyone tries to sit near me or raises their voice, he goes into "protection" mode. Nobody messes with his momma!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i think the boys are sweeter to ,my obi will not leave my side. :wub: he is such a pet..girl dogs seem to like men :smheat: may be iam wrong ..jo


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

All I've ever had was boys, and I also wouldn't want to put a female in the mix. Females do tend to hold up their name aka "bitch", not all but most.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Even if budget isn't a consideration, I would say go for the personality/temperament foremost whether male or female.


----------



## MariC38 (Jun 15, 2008)

My dog Puppy (female) is really affectionate. She loves to sit on my lap, sleep next to my head on my bed, and gives millions of kisses (sometimes overwhelming) not only to me but also my friends!! I think I agree with oiseaux that you should go by personality if possible. Another thought that I had, and mind you I'm no professional and this is my first Maltese so I might be wrong...but I was thinking that it also probably depends on how you raise your Maltese when you get him or her. When I got Puppy I took her everywhere and basically never left her side...she met tons of people, plus she loved being with me...so I think that might have at least a bit to do with the fact that she loves being near me and being affectionate. 

Hope that helped


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've had two female dogs and frequently took care of a male bichon and I had a male poodle growing up. Both sexes in the breeds I've had were sweet, loving dogs. All dogs have their own personalities. I'd scope out the individual dog's temperament first before I thought about the gender.

The females I've had are/were strong-willed, and the males were more dependent and "clingy". (Too clingy for me, IMO.  ) Females occasionally mark too, even though they don't lift their leg. I've never thought of a female dog as being the human slang definition of "bitch" Stubborn at times for sure, but mine were/are not "bitchy." 

Nikki is loving and sweet most of the time, and she has to be near me but she doesn't necessarily have to cuddle up in my lap 24/7 like a male dog. She's very content to lie next to me or at my feet. 

I prefer the independence of a female dog.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I LOVE :wub: LOVE :wub: boys. I think they make better pets. My breeder told me girls mark too and people don't know that, they just think of it as an accident.


----------

